# q/m times with turbo on a 96 200sx



## PSr_SEX-R (Feb 1, 2005)

what times should i get if i just buy a turbo kit with all the parts i need to run it smooth? 

and how much psi could i run without building up the internals?

im asking just because im trying to see if its worth it to buy a 200sx se-r or go with a whole different type of car? price isint realy a factor but i dont need to hear all the things i need to get to make it fast just, cuz i already know what i need to do that.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Wait what motor are you trying to turbo, a GA16 or a SR20?


----------



## PSr_SEX-R (Feb 1, 2005)

wes said:


> Wait what motor are you trying to turbo, a GA16 or a SR20?



sorry for taking so long its for a sr20. i just want to know psi with out built up bottom end and with. and what hp should i get or qm times.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

PSr_SEX-R said:


> sorry for taking so long its for a sr20. i just want to know psi with out built up bottom end and with. and what hp should i get or qm times.



You need to research this as turbarcharged SR20's have been documented in just about every variation. What HP you can expect and what times you can expect depend on turbo setup.


----------

